# Please help! Bumps all over my face...are these clogged pores? (Pics)



## ddglitter06 (Oct 2, 2014)

These bumps are all over my cheeks. It looks so bad and I don't know what to do to even begin combating it. I started using Stridex pads (in the red box) and it seems like I've gotten more bumps since using it. I use a cleansing oil to remove my makeup and then cleanse with Cerave.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2014)

I think that may be cystic acne? It may be better to just let it run its course, if it hasn't already.


----------



## nailgrrl (Oct 12, 2014)

They look like closed comedones to me. When did you start using Stridex? Did you recently introduce anything else to your routine?


----------



## AnneOyer (Dec 3, 2014)

Most probably it is milia. Milia appears when the skin is not exfoliating properly that dead skin cells gets stuck under the skin. I suggest that you use exfoliant cream at least twice a day to remove dead skin cells and promote the growth of new skin cells.


----------



## flowerpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

At least one of those is a pustule. I had a similar breakout of pustules around my right nasolabial fold after I over exfoliated and went a little crazy with the serums. It wasn't exactly the same as you have here - mine were 1-3 mm puss filled bumps. I was trying to combat them with salcylic acid and making them worse and finally went to a dermatologist out of frustration. In my case she suspected a strep infaction and prescribed a topical antibiotic which cleared it right up. If it's not responding to OTC stuff, consider a dermatologist.


----------

